# Break away stirrups help



## Frank Culpepper (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm thinking about buying a pair of safety stirrups after being dragged a short distance last fall. Has anyone used these and give me some reccomdations how they like them, and what brands they are.
Thanks!
Frank


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Frank.

English or Western?


----------



## Frank Culpepper (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you, Western


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Frank, do you ride with your feet home in the stirrups?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Wear cowboy boots with a good high heel or buy a set of tapaderos. They limit how far the foot can go in the stirrup.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Wear cowboy boots with a good high heel or buy a set of tapaderos. They limit how far the foot can go in the stirrup.


I'm going to fundamentally disagree.

While both equipment "solutions" will reduce the chance of getting hung up, the best solution is to train yourself to NEVER place your foot in the stirrup past the ball of the foot. That's even more important with western saddles, where the stirrups are attached to relatively inflexible (compared to english stirrup leathers) fenders.

None of my boots have a heel taller than an inch. But they never go in the irons any farther than the ball of the foot.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Of course , the OP probably already knows not to put his foot in so far. But, he has already lucked out once in being dragged and still here to talk about it. There may be all kind of circumstances adding to this. I applaud him for being proactive and looking for safety release stirrups. He can still work on improving his foot placement.

I know not to put my feet in too far, but from time to time, something may happen where you get "jostled" enough to lose that placement and your foot can go too deep at just the wrong time. I know this happends to me from time to time.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Of course , the OP probably already knows not to put his foot in so far.


Many western riders think nothing of jamming their feet all the way in. Hence my question.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

STI Horse Safety with Breakaway Stirrups by Saddle Technology Incorporated - Mike McCoy

Here are some western breakaways. I'm going to consider these when I finally get a horse. I don't know anything about them or how good they are. But I don't see how having breakaway stirrups could hurt as long as a person was taking other precautions as well and not relying solely on the the stirrups actually breaking.

As mentioned, keeping your foot no further than the ball, having a heel on your boot are important. 
Another thing is not having super grippy rubber soles with a western stirrup. I had thicker rubber soles when I rode english. But now, I wear boots with a very thin rubber sole. A leather sole is good too.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Heelsdown said:


> STI Horse Safety with Breakaway Stirrups by Saddle Technology Incorporated - Mike McCoy
> 
> Here are some western breakaways. I'm going to consider these when I finally get a horse. I don't know anything about them or how good they are. But I don't see how having breakaway stirrups could hurt as long as a person was taking other precautions as well and not relying solely on the the stirrups actually breaking.
> 
> ...


320 to 500 HUNDRED DOLLARS for a set of basic stirrups ? :shock: Somebody is seriously smoking crack.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> 320 to 500 HUNDRED DOLLARS for a set of basic stirrups ? :shock: Somebody is seriously smoking crack.


LOL......

$25 for a pair and they work just fine.

Stainless Steel Peacock Irons Pair - Statelinetack.com


----------



## Frank Culpepper (Mar 19, 2012)

mildot said:


> Frank, do you ride with your feet home in the stirrups?


No, I try to keep proper foot positon, but sometimes it is not possible on the trail. In my case, my Paint slipped going down hill and my boot was hung up in the stirrup when I came off of her.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

quite a few safety designs out there that are way less than $100. The big oversized padded endurance stirrups combined with shoes that arnt aggressive soled help also. You could also ride aussi, the leathers come off if you get dragged. Supposedly. I havent tested it.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

google brought up these - a little pricey but how much is safety worth? Free Ride Western Safety Stirrups - specifically for western riders


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Frank Culpepper said:


> No, I try to keep proper foot positon, but sometimes it is not possible on the trail. In my case, my Paint slipped going down hill and my boot was hung up in the stirrup when I came off of her.


K, got it. That does suck.

One more suggestion, take a look at the width of your stirrups, what's on them where you step, and your boot soles.

I've fallen quite a few times, mostly at the canter, and I have never been hung up. Some of my boots have leather soles, some have rubber soles (but meant for riding so they are not deep/aggressive). And my stirrups have rubber pads (english) but the are not very wide so the shoe doesn't have far to go before it's off the stirrup completely.

I gotta say that's a nightmare scenario.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> google brought up these - a little pricey but how much is safety worth? Free Ride Western Safety Stirrups - specifically for western riders


That's probably the most practical solution, based on a time-tested idea.


----------



## Frank Culpepper (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the help! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

"Safety" stirrups are not new. In the English world, we've had Peacock stirrups, which have a strong rubber band on the outside. This will breakaway and free the rider if you fall.
The Western world has had leather covered stirrups to keep your foot from "going home."
Neither of these runs $200/pair.
Here is one site (of many) to buy either of them.
Stainless Steel Peacock Irons Pair - Statelinetack.com
western covered stirrup - Bing Images
E-Z Ride Stirrups w-Leather Cover and Tapadero-Black-1 on eBay!
ALso, practice riding without your stirrups. I was thrown by a horse I was trying out about 3 years ago. I routinely try new horses without stirrups and THIS ONE would have dragged me, since he started bucking when I squeezed for a trot from a walk. I just fell instead.
Sincerely I'm sorry about your experience. **hugs**


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

mildot said:


> Many western riders think nothing of jamming their feet all the way in. Hence my question.


That is correct. I do it regularly.

Do you have any evidence whatsoever that it is wrong?

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/question-stirrup-position-ball-foot-mid-74556/


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

bsms, in our PC world, where the thought of a child riding a bike down the street is DEPLORABLE, I see nothing wrong with YOU riding home in your stirrups. I always learned to ride any saddle's stirrup with the ball of my foot on the tread, and that is how I taught my students to ride, as well. I think you posted some 100 yo pictures on a thread in 2011 showing cowboys and others riding home in their stirrups and a very long leg reaching for that stirrup. I guess I would _recommend_ that someone rides that way ONLY with the stirrups really long, which is what I've always seen in the "cowboy" pictures that I have seen over the years.
I ride my stirrups one hole longer than my DD's who are also my height and build. (There are many complaints when they mount up in my saddles.) I often lose them, but I like the feel.
Do as you wish. I think an older safe horse is fine to ride that way. I don't feel comfortable riding my younger horses that way.
Still friends? **Corporal looks up hopefully**


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

bsms said:


> That is correct. I do it regularly.
> 
> Do you have any evidence whatsoever that it is wrong?
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/question-stirrup-position-ball-foot-mid-74556/


Go right ahead and knock yourself out.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Corporal said:


> ...Still friends? **Corporal looks up hopefully**


Of course. I have no desire to tell anyone how they should ride.

I do a number of atypical things, based on my reading, thinking, and what seems to work for me.

I've fallen from a horse twice, both when Mia bolted in mid-dismount. The second time went too fast for me to know what happened. My daughter-in-law says Mia exploded and tried to clear an invisible 3' fence while I was part way thru the dismount. I hit the ground and sprained my arm, but that was it.

The first started with a bolt, and the stirrup was on the ball of my foot or slightly forward at the start. Mia had gone beside a field with large, jagged rocks, and I got her stopped at a fence. However, I had the sense she was about to bolt up the hill and thru the rocks, and I thought a fall there might kill me, so I tried to dismount. As always, I slid my left foot back so just my toe was in the stirrup.

As my right leg went over her rump, she half-reared, spun 180, and leaped forward. She then went thru the rock field twice, spinning and doing a 360 part way thru - so maybe getting off WAS the right thing.

Based on where I hit & her tracks, I must have stayed with her thru the 180 & been thrown when she made her leap. And based on the toe of my boot and the bruises on my toes, my foot must have fallen into the stirrup up to the heel. I also must have twisted slightly in the stirrup.

My point is that during violent maneuvers with a horse, the foot may not remain in the original position. I believe very strongly in wearing boots with a heel. My daughter gets to obey MY rules for safety. I will not get in the saddle without boots. Others can do what they want, just not on my horses or my property. I've met people who ride in sneakers or barefoot - and as long as they aren't on my horses, that is their business...although I might ask them why they do it.

Also, one of the reasons I ride in the home position is that when I did not, I tended to respond to the 'I'm losing my stirrup feeling' by pointing my toe down, which set me up for all sorts of bad things. When my feet are homed, I can ride light in the stirrups and still feel confident.

I have also looked hard to find some evidence that this practice increases the chances of getting one's foot caught, but I haven't found any. George Morris mentions that it is wrong for jumping, but gives the reason that you lose the use of the ankle for absorbing shock. I don't jump.

If anyone has any evidence that it is dangerous, then I'm seriously interested. I think the size of the stirrup & the use of good boots is the best best for safety. However, with my Australian saddle, I just got a pair of these:










But since I haven't tried them yet, I don't know what to think.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

If anyone needs security AND safety in their saddle, it is cross country riders.

And there is hardly a more knowledgeable person re xc riding than Jimmy Wofford.

Maybe I should look at what he thinks regarding how to use stirrups



> *Build a Solid Foundation
> *Because your stirrups are your ground, let's start there: Once you have adjusted your stirrup leathers for jumping, put your foot in the stirrup. Don't jam it into the stirrup; place it there very carefully and purposefully. Put the ball of your foot on the tread of the stirrup.


Why a Vertical Stirrup Leather is Critical on Cross-Country

I think I'll follow him cause what works for jumping works at the walk, trot, canter, and gallop; on the flat or over fences.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

I didn't realize the stirrups in the link were over $300. When the time comes I'll look at something a little cheaper like the other links posted. But honestly, a fall will cost me way more than $300 in medical bills and I have decent health insurance. Still, the copays alone will cost more. So I'll find other ways to pinch a penny than safety. 
I hope that doesn't offend anyone. I don't mean it to. I'm a 40 year old, nervous rider. If I was experienced that would be different.



> You could also ride aussi, the leathers come off if you get dragged


Are all aussie saddles like that? That would be a cool feature to have.
Honestly, I'd love to be able to jam my foot into the stirrup. It feels better to me. I feel more balanced. As it is now, I'll lose the stirrup every single time I even start to canter. 
But still, I ride on the ball of my foot because it's been ingrained into me that the home position is dangerous should I fall off. If I could have a break away western stirrup, I could at least get a foot a little deeper into the stirrup until I'm a better rider. 
I ride with all trail riders and I noticed that everyone starts to develop their own style. Most of the guys do ride with their feet in the home position. But they are also pretty good riders who probably know how to not get stuck. Me, I'd be dragged for sure. lol


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Heelsdown said:


> Honestly, I'd love to be able to jam my foot into the stirrup. It feels better to me. I feel more balanced. As it is now, I'll lose the stirrup every single time I even start to canter.


It's a false sense of security. Develop your seat instead.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

mildot said:


> It's a false sense of security. Develop your seat instead.


As some one who has ridden more than a year or two, has a very well developed seat, and has done a large variety of riding in many types of situations and terrain, I find that I will sometimes adjust my foot slightly depending on terrain, riding discipline, or saddle type.

Then again, I have very small feet so having my foot placed home in a stirrup looks about the same as on the ball of my foot.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I've always been taught that it's better to have the stirrup right where the little line for most paddock boots is placed, which I think is also right where the ball of the foot is or close. 

I'm very picky about my foot position. If it's off it just bothers me to no end and I either tend to start working with my stirrups instead of my legs or lose my stirrups constantly. 

Though I'm not sure if putting your foot "home" is dangerous. I've seen plenty of people fall before, and I've never seen one dragged. A few of them had their stirrups right up against the heel on their boots, too. So I'm guessing it really depends on your circumstances and the way you fall.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

as far as I know, all the Aussi saddles use the same leathers and method of attachment. There is a hanger and if you pull the leather backwards they come off. 
Leather Comfort Cushioned Trail Stirrups - Horse.com

Use some stirrups like this and be done with it. You can get them with cages if you like, I never felt the need. They are bigger side to side as will as front to back. Unless you got big feet you can be on the balls of your feet and home at the same time.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

mildot said:


> If anyone needs security AND safety in their saddle, it is cross country riders...


There is a specific, non-safety reason for wanting a free ankle when jumping. However, steeplechase riders also have a pretty good reason to want security & safety, and they typically ride with their feet home in the stirrup.



mildot said:


> It's a false sense of security. Develop your seat instead.


Wanting to keep the stirrups on your feet isn't looking for a false sense of security. We use stirrups because they are helpful, and they are only helpful when on our feet.

The first time I cantered, it was on a horse that hadn't cantered in a year. It also turns out, compared to my other two horses, that his canter is very rough. With time, my cantering has improved and my legs don't flop around - at least, not as much. 

I first used the home position when I was trying to ride with a longer leg, and I didn't want to push down with my toe to try to keep the stirrup. The home position allowed me to do that. With time, the stirrup has migrated forward on my foot, and I now ride with the ball of my foot at the front of the stirrup rather than at the rear. That is where it feels best to me, now.

I raised the point after you posted:



mildot said:


> I'm going to fundamentally disagree.
> 
> While both equipment "solutions" will reduce the chance of getting hung up, the best solution is to train yourself to NEVER place your foot in the stirrup past the ball of the foot. That's even more important with western saddles, where the stirrups are attached to relatively inflexible (compared to english stirrup leathers) fenders.
> 
> None of my boots have a heel taller than an inch. But they never go in the irons any farther than the ball of the foot.


I have yet to find any evidence that the home position results in a higher probability of your foot getting caught. And with the wider tread of many western stirrups, that is even more true - not less. The stirrups on my western saddle are quite wide, and go from just in front of my heel to the base of my toes.

My boots have taller heels - about 1.5 inches. If I fall off a horse, it is a safe bet that something unusual happened first. If a horse is bucking, or spinning around, then counting on maintaining a certain stirrup position for safety is more risk than I want. I've never ridden with a set of tapaderos, but only because I haven't seen any that I liked.

I spent a few years working operational test of military equipment. We always preferred to have safety engineered in rather than rely on procedures. If there is only one way to attach a connector, then it will never be connected backwards.

I'm not arguing for anyone to start riding with their feet homed. I did it for a while, and still ride with my feet farther forward than many, but I'm hardly a shining example for others to follow. However, it is also obvious to me that a lot of what is written about riding involves repeating what someone was taught, rather than experimenting with different stuff & styles. The best rationale I know of for NOT riding in the home position is that it robs you of the use of your ankle, and sometimes having that extra joint available to flex is good.

It looks to be dry enough today that I may get a chance to try out the $32 safety stirrups I ordered a few weeks ago. I've no idea if they will help me, or be a nuisance. However, I do believe in using equipment that improves my odds. If these help me, I'll keep them. If not, they will go into my growing box of 'tack I didn't like'...


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

that design looks decent. I find that english type irons bigger than 4.75" are rarer than hens teeth. Like most things non western, almost everthing is designed around women. I had some carbon fiber trail stirrups I liked but they were only 4.75 wide, and my foot did hang in them occasionally. I switched to the wide endurance padded type and so far so good.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I just finished one ride with them. I bought them in 5 1/4", and the only difference I could find in riding with them was that it was easier to put my foot in when I mounted. On horseback, I couldn't feel any difference, other than it was wider than the 4 3/4" stirrups I had been using. Judging by looks, it ought to be very hard to get a foot caught in these. Based on one ride, I'd give the design a thumbs up! And they are just a few dollars more than the regular cheapie stirrups.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I never even knew there were break away western stirrups. Learn something new every day. 

If the OP is worried about being dragged, then what is $300 dollars? That won't even make the down payment on the ambulance ride.


----------

